# Einrichten von Bitbucket Repo



## Kirby.exe (2. Jul 2021)

Also bis heute habe ich mein Projekt immer via externe SSD von PC hin und her geschoben...Nun würde ich gerne auf ein Versionsverwaltungstool switchen xD
Ich habe bei Bitbucket ein Account und auch ein Repo angelegt. Nun habe ich es geschaft dies per command line zu clonen. Soweit so gut 

Nun möchte ich aber gerne die Integration von Bitbucket in VS Code nutzen  Wenn ich jedoch versuche es über die Integration zu clonen, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass ich bei der Integration nicht nach meinem PW geprompted werde und er mich deswegen nicht authentifizieren kann.

Nun zum Problem...Wie zur hölle fixe ich das xD Habe schon ein wenig gegoogled und nur bedingt hilfreiches gefunden 

Hier ist der clone befehl der Integration:


```
> git clone https://_4TL4S@bitbucket.org/_4TL4S/disord_bot.git /home/atlas/Coding/Discord_Bot_GIT/disord_bot --progress
remote: Invalid username or password
fatal: Authentication failed for 'https://bitbucket.org/_4TL4S/disord_bot.git/'
```


----------



## kneitzel (2. Jul 2021)

Also ohne ganz genaue Details, was Du wo wie gemacht hast, ist es nur ein Ratespiel.

So Du das Plugin von Atlassian nutzt, hast Du die Autorisierung in den Einstellungen zu machen:




__





						Get started with VS Code | Bitbucket Cloud | Atlassian Support
					

Install and authenticate the VS Code extension with Bitbucket Cloud and/or Jira.




					support.atlassian.com
				




Ansonsten einfach mal schauen, was Du nutzt - da wird es bestimmt auch irgendwelche Seiten geben, die die Nutzung beschreiben.


----------



## Jw456 (2. Jul 2021)

Ich hoffe du hast Git auch lokal auf deinem Rechner installiert. Ohne wird das nicht gehn.

Ist mit Github das selbe ohne lokales Git geht da nichts.





__





						Git - Downloads
					






					git-scm.com


----------



## Kirby.exe (2. Jul 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe du hast Git auch lokal auf deinem Rechner installiert. Ohne wird das nicht gehn.


Naja das habe ich schon gemacht xD Manuell per terminal kann ich das repo ja clonen  Dort werde ich nämlich nach meine PW gefragt. Leider wird das mit VS Code nicht gemacht


----------



## Kirby.exe (2. Jul 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also ohne ganz genaue Details, was Du wo wie gemacht hast, ist es nur ein Ratespiel.
> 
> So Du das Plugin von Atlassian nutzt, hast Du die Autorisierung in den Einstellungen zu machen:
> 
> ...


Also den Link den du geschickt hast, hatte ich bereits alles gemacht  Ich habe die Extension installiert gehabt und ebenfalls per Bitbucket authentifiziert  

Wenn ich dann in dem Bitbucket Tab auf clone repository drücke, dann kann ich da den clone link reinpasten. Jedoch kommt dann genau die oben gepostete Fehlermeldung


----------



## Jw456 (2. Jul 2021)

Eine Frage ist das ein öffentliches Repos. oder ein privates?


----------



## Kirby.exe (2. Jul 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Eine Frage ist das ein öffentliches Repos. oder ein privates?


private


----------



## Jw456 (2. Jul 2021)

Ich nutze nicht VS ich habe IntelliJ sollte aber im grunde gleich sein.

Du willst dein Projekt clonen.

Dazu erstelle in der DIE ein neues Projekt von VCS dort gibst du den Link zu deinen Repos ein wenn es ein Privates ist wird es dich nach deinen User Name und PW fragen danach wird ein neues Projekt erstellt aus deinem Repos.

Genau das gleiche was du mit GitHub auch machst.


----------



## mrBrown (2. Jul 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Ich nutze nicht VS ich habe IntelliJ sollte aber im grunde gleich sein.
> 
> Du willst dein Projekt clonen.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, du willst nur helfen, aber: manchmal ist es das Beste, nichts zu sagen, grad wenn man nichts Hilfreiches beitragen kann.


----------

